# Hyper stimulation / OHSS



## romymichelle (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi All,

New problem is that my partner has reached egg collection stage but is now hyper-stimulated, so we will have to freeze the embryos and transfer later. 
Has anybody else experienced this?

We are also worried that this might exclude us from being able to egg share in the future - does anybody know if this is the case?

Thanks


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey ... I've heard about this being quite common, I don't think at all that it would exclude you from being donors in the future as the recipient will still get a fresh transfer?  How many embies did you get to freeze?  Do you know when FET will be?


----------



## romymichelle (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi @sillywrong, 
Thanks for replying 
We got 16 eggs today, so 8 for us and 8 for the recipient which is a good result for both sides. No signs of any major symptoms of OHSS *YET*
We should hear tomorrow how many embryos will be frozen. FET is then up to us but they asked us to wait for a whole cycle and then we have a two week holiday booked for a family wedding, so most likely mid to late June now.
Trying to stay positive but its been a long journey and something unexpected always happens at every attempt! We are not destined to be text book it would seem!


----------

